

Why is Safari 9.0 beta on iPhone 6 Plus simulator pretending its Android? - irae
http://imgur.com/a/dhDco

======
irae
If any Apple developer is reading this, I also added a radar for this
#22431244

This is very strange. Here at work, we already detected that this will force
users to get to the "legacy interface" instead of being directed to the main
website.

I hope this is a mistake, because this might cause a lot of problems.

This also might be Apple experimenting on improving privacy or making UA
Strings less unique. Any other ideas?

~~~
peyton
Cloaking for testing new screen sizes? It's a beta, after all.

------
Joseph1993
I am new internet user.I would like to use vpn for myself. But firstly want to
assure about a secure vpn. But I am not sure which should I use. Do I need to
vpn comparison site before going to use vpn? And henceforth I am following the
below site
[http://www.vpncomparison.org/vs/goldenfrog.com+hidemyass.com](http://www.vpncomparison.org/vs/goldenfrog.com+hidemyass.com)
is this site helpful for me as a new user of vpn?

Waiting for precise response.

